# What kind of nail grinder are you using?



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I have a cordless one, but the battery is pretty much dead after 2 years. I am now investing in a corded one.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

I use a Dremel tool with a sanding wheel.My vet showed me how & it works great


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Roxy really hates the nail grinder, what do you do to help them get use to it? Amber had no problem with it.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I have a cordless dremal nail grinder and I love it!!!!!!!!

Bear took a while to get used to it. It doesn't hurt him and it takes less time for us than nail clippers. We do sometimes get sharp edges if I grind at an odd angle but that is easily fixed. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I have a Dremel (not cordless) but admit it is not often used for nails. The nail clippers I have seem to do a fine job and I keep them sharpened with a oil stone of the proper size. They must be close to 20yrs old by now.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

had Dremel cordless for many years and loved it...the flexibility of not being tied to an outlet was great, BUT after replacing more than one because the battery pack would not longer hold a charge - I relented and got a corded one.


----------

